# Feet and beak problems / Newbie Questions



## zapper123 (May 18, 2014)

*Quick Newbie Questions*

Hello guys, I really like pigeons, I wasnt ready for one but my fiancee gave me a pair as a present for our anniversary last week and it was a really amazing surprise, I dont have much time but I had to prepare them a loft, I change their water and feed them twice a day, it is a bit improvised but i will improve it.
(edited )
Also I have a couple of newbie questions (I looked through the forum but I couldnt find an answer)

1) My family disaproves the birds because they say I could get sick, I know people who had doves forever and they are ok, but I guess they also take care of themselves, I would like to know what kind of "gear" (masks or gloves) is suitable to take care of pigeons, just to show my family that Ill be ok haha.

2) I am not sure if they are eating okay, I give them this.








Its some kind of small corn.. I dont know, I buy it in a grocery shop nearby  what is the best for them?

3) How do I make them notice theres water to drink ? I think they are not drinking at all.. 

Thank you so much for your time, Sorry about my English too! Greetings from Peru.


----------



## zapper123 (May 18, 2014)

Sorry guys, I posted here without knowing that I shoulda posted this in sick pigeon, removing that part now


----------

